# touareg 3.2 and r32 motor comparison HELP!!!!!!!



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

wat are the differences if any between the 04 r32 engine and 05+ touareg 3.2 its not an fsi motor. other then oil pan and valve cover are these 2 motors idenical. block for block is it all the same. i blew the motor in my r32 and found a mint touareg motor but i need to know if there ANY difference between the 2.


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: touareg 3.2 and r32 motor comparison HELP!!!!!!! (fukndubn96)*


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: touareg 3.2 and r32 motor comparison HELP!!!!!!! (fukndubn96)*

DAMN- I WISH I KNEW!!! but! an 04 r32 body with a touarag swap AWD would be dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: touareg 3.2 and r32 motor comparison HELP!!!!!!! (fukndubn96)*

i would say pick up the block code off of the tourag and compate it to the block code on your r32 motor. also calling any dealership is helpful. i have asked them similar questions reguarding coil packs and they were the same


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: touareg 3.2 and r32 motor comparison HELP!!!!!!! ([email protected])*

if you call Montesi VW in North Haven, CT The "service consultant" will say What is an R32, is that a new model?

But that would be pretty cool


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

the lower cam chain cover is different and will prevent you from fitting an 02A gearbox without modifying it, or replacing it with an r32 cover.
I have "heard" that the cams are much milder, and thus better for forced induction, but i don't have anything to confirm this.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: touareg 3.2 and r32 motor comparison HELP!!!!!!! (fukndubn96)*

touareg block is missing three engine mounth holes on the passenger side of the block.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (phatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvr6* »_the lower cam chain cover is different and will prevent you from fitting an 02A gearbox without modifying it, or replacing it with an r32 cover.
I have "heard" that the cams are much milder, and thus better for forced induction, but i don't have anything to confirm this.

The lower cover is different but still clears the 02A. Not sure about the cams though.


----------



## Mk3TG (Nov 29, 2008)

i think ones AWD Stock the r32 and the is a Crossover with AWD to the r32 better by far because the cross overs have alot of emission control crap causing lose in power


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (Mk3TG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3TG* »_i think ones AWD Stock the r32 and the is a Crossover with AWD to the r32 better by far because the cross overs have alot of emission control crap causing lose in power

WTF? Is this even english?
Kids, this is a main reason why you shouldn't take drugs!!


----------



## Mk3TG (Nov 29, 2008)

no no 
R32 is far faster it doesnt have as many emission contro, factors that take away from the performance factor 
VS.
the touareg 3.2 a similar engine but has alot of factors that take away from its power the emssion control factor in crossovers because newer car require it dont use all the power they can because of the limitaion of factors to keep it on the road 
bother are very similar blocks
2006 Volkswagen Touareg 3.2L V6
3.2 Liter Engine: V6
Specifications

Type
Gas 

Number of Cylinders
6 

Cylinder Configuration
Vee 

Number of Valves
24

Displacement
3.2L (3,200 cc)

Fuel Capacity
26 Gallons 

Compression Ratio
11.30:1 

Camshaft Configuration
DOHC 

Horsepower
240 @ 6000 rpm

Torque
229 @ 3200 rpm

Fuel Delivery Name
SFI 

Bore x Stroke
3.31 x 3.78


The R32

3,189 cc 3.2 liters V 6 front engine with 84.0 mm bore, 95.9 mm stroke, 10.9 compression ratio, double overhead cam, variable valve timing/camshaft and four valves per cylinder
• Premium unleaded fuel 91
• Multi-point injection fuel system
• 14.5 gallon main premium unleaded fuel tank 12.1
• Power: 186 kW , 250 HP SAE @ 6,300 rpm; 236 ft lb , 320 Nm @ 2,500 rpm


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

That small power difference could be in tuning, exhaust differences, intake manifold, etc. I truly believe the long blocks are the same.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

RedDevil said:


> touareg block is missing three engine mounth holes on the passenger side of the block.


Resurrecting old thread.. I'm looking for confirmation of the above. I don't car about tune, cams, etc.. My plan is to find a short block to rebuild for boost without the down time on my R. So the missing engine mount holes on the block would rule out the Touareg 3.2. Searching online 04 R32 motor go for twice the price as 04 3.2 Touareg motors.


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

zippy_109 said:


> Resurrecting old thread.. I'm looking for confirmation of the above. I don't car about tune, cams, etc.. My plan is to find a short block to rebuild for boost without the down time on my R. So the missing engine mount holes on the block would rule out the Touareg 3.2. Searching online 04 R32 motor go for twice the price as 04 3.2 Touareg motors.


Take the bracket and bolts to a machine shop and have them drill and tap. If they aren't swamped they should have it back in a day or two.

If you want to go even cheaper you can go with a 24v 2.8 short block with a 3.2 head then up the boost to make up for lower displacement.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jo|\| said:


> Take the bracket and bolts to a machine shop and have them drill and tap. If they aren't swamped they should have it back in a day or two.


..and block. Can you tap a cast block??



Jo|\| said:


> If you want to go even cheaper you can go with a 24v 2.8 short block with a 3.2 head then up the boost to make up for lower displacement.


Not looking for cheap necessarily. Just wanted to know why a 04 R used motor would be twice the price as an 04 Toureg, and what differences there may be. As long as the crank is the same, takes the same head and accessories, and can be mounted transfers I'm in. Seems there are 10x as many of the Toureg motors.. And my plan is to overbore the 3.2 anyway. In my dreams I swap a 3.6, but I already poured a metric ****ton of $$ into my 3.2 head and I don't want to toss that out.. Let be blow this one up first before wandering into 3.6 space..


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

zippy_109 said:


> ..and block. Can you tap a cast block??


Yes, forgot to include block. Bracket and block so they can line up the holes. Tapping is how all the threads are done on the block/head. They are probably done by machine vs by hand, but it's still tapped.

It would also be finished with a bottoming tap(right) instead of a taper or plug tap(left) since the hole is fairly shallow.













zippy_109 said:


> Not looking for cheap necessarily. Just wanted to know why a 04 R used motor would be twice the price as an 04 Toureg, and what differences there may be. As long as the crank is the same, takes the same head and accessories, and can be mounted transfers I'm in. Seems there are 10x as many of the Toureg motors.. And my plan is to overbore the 3.2 anyway. In my dreams I swap a 3.6, but I already poured a metric ****ton of $$ into my 3.2 head and I don't want to toss that out.. Let be blow this one up first before wandering into 3.6 space..


The 2.8 is a bit stronger too. It runs M11 bolts/studs instead of the 3.2 M10. 

If you're replacing a 3.2 the Touareg make sense. Just strip to a long block, tap the 3 mount holes and swap the R parts over, oil pan and pump too I think. Using it for a VR6 swap requires a lot more money/parts since everything is setup for longitudinal vs transverse.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

zippy_109 said:


> Resurrecting old thread.. I'm looking for confirmation of the above. I don't car about tune, cams, etc.. My plan is to find a short block to rebuild for boost without the down time on my R. So the missing engine mount holes on the block would rule out the Touareg 3.2. Searching online 04 R32 motor go for twice the price as 04 3.2 Touareg motors.


Don't forget about other 3.2L engines found in an Mk1 Audi TT, Audi A3, VW Eos, Porsche Cayenne.
Keep in mind there is a vin split in 2008 for the crank pulley key way. Early cars used a square keyway where the later models use an oval keyway.
This only pertains if you happen to have aftermarket light weight crank pulley on your R32.

You don't have to do a full swap, like you said you only want the short block.










Watch out for damaged blocks, the motor mount boss will break in a frontal impact.


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

this thread is OLD AF but its one of the first hits that come up for differences between the blocks. I have multiples of each in my possession and have done a lot of 24v builds including hybrid builds... how here is a brain dump for the community... this is backed with hands-on-parts experience so if you disagree with some points, then you're probably wrong, sorry.


... in no particular order at all, and excluding FSI R32 in all cases:

1. blocks are same casting. touareg and other SUV 3.2's have the bosses for transverse mounting points on passenger side, but the holes are not drilled or tapped. it is 100% safe to do this yourself, just line it up carefully.
2. crankshafts are the same. actually side bar, but a 12v and a 24v (2.8) have same part number crankshaft, just different timing wheel. the 3.2 is obviously a larger crankshaft but with same wheel as 2.8 24v.
3. all vr6 engines use same main bearings and main bolts/studs.
4. all 12v/24v/r32 use same oil pump up to 2006 (and can exchange different pans) except the SUV's and phaetons which use a very deep pump to match their deep pans. Phaetons have less deep pans and fit audi longitudinal A4/S4 swaps perfectly without modifying and use a slightly different oil pump again. these are liquid diamond flavoured gold if you ever find one... sell it and buy a house with the proceeds, lol.
5. all VR6 blocks have the 'legacy mounts" which were originally mk3 rear block mounts, and are no longer legacy, as all modern VR6's in longitudinal applications are using these again... will be great for R44 future swaps into mk2's lol.
6. cams in all non-FSI R32 engines are the same... actually they are the same part numbers as 24v (BDF) and equivalent blocks too... no difference, sorry.
7. cylinder heads for all non-FSI R32 engines are 100% identical (at least in north america and my experience). fun fact... the intake flange on 3.2 is vertical... 2.8 has an angled inlet and is the real reason you cannot swap 2.8-3.2 intake manifolds... would either be an interference fit or put it up through the hood depending on what's swapping onto what... the flange itself is compatible for things like short runner intakes, but be aware that it will tilt up and closer to the head on a 24v 2.8... some fuel rails won't work like this.
8. knock sensors and crank position sensors on all 24v engines are the same.
9. valve covers on 2.8 and 3.2 (non-FSI) are all interchangeble, but have different brackets hanging off of them depending what they came on.
10. exhaust flanges for 2.8 and 3.2 are the same, but the 3.2 has 2x studs in a slightly different place. you can just drill for the difference in a swap... don't believe me? say i'm a liar haha... well the mk4 R32 and the 24v 2.8's share identical exhaust manifold part numbers, but the limited production R32 ones were modified and part number not changed... many aftermarket turbo exhaust manifolds are drilled for both. same goes for gaskets.
11. R32 uses smaller bodied spark plugs and ignition coils than almost every other modern water-cooled vw/audi. You need a smaller bodied spark plug removal tool, and 24v BDF coilpacks won't fit down into the holes.
12. mind blower.... ALL non-FSI vr6 connection rods are the same part number right back from AAA 12v up to BJS/BUB engines. same bearings, same rods. part numbers matching.
13. R32 has same coolant flange on head as touareg, except the small seperate nozzle to flow to bottom of rad is made as a mirror image for touareg as its hose runs along hte exhaust side of the engine to reach passenger side of SUV... in a pinch, you can still use it, just redrill holes (sketchy but would get a person home in a bind).
14. all non-FSI VR6 blocks use same lower timing chains, tension, guides right up to the intermediate shaft oil pump drive. rarely fail except where poor oiling is concerned.
15. the accessory bracket is very different between R32 and SUV 24v's... 100% incompatible between platform, but you can mount any type you want onto any 24v block. Ex: i have a touareg R32 with a mk4 bracket, and am building up a 2.8L with touareg bracket and accessories for a B6 S4 longitudinal swap lol.
16. ALL VR6 engines have identical crankshaft mounting face so any flywheel can go on any vr6....
17. NOT ALL vr6 engines have identical transmission mounting face... even within vr golf/jetta family there is a difference... automatic 24v engines 'sometimes' have one of the alignment pegs in a completely different and incompatible location outside of the 02m/02j/02a mounting area. can fix by removing the alignment peg... not ideal. i have never seen a touareg 3.2 that didn't match a FWD trans bellhousing which is good.
18. super-vr6-nerds will know that a mk5 R32 has a shallower oil pump and can be used to get extra clearance in a mk4/mk3/mk2 with a short pan. you can buy such a contraption for about $700 USD or buy a new mk3 steel pan, chop the bottom and weld is shorter.
19. R32 engines have a really really large oil cooler compared to 2.8L engines and will interchange for extra oil cooling on BDF turbo engines.
20. throttle bodies in mk4 R32 have coolant tempering lines, the SUV's do not. not sure on phaeton or passats.
21. VR5 (10v and 20v versions) in europe had an adapter plate between them and the transmissions in B4/b5 passats that were still longitudinal... this will bolt to every audi car chassis transmission there is in last 25 years+.... longitudinal swaps  works on any vr6 with noted provision in #17 above.
22. vr5 driver's side (left) mount is a perfect fit for an audi a4/s4 longitudinal swap and has integrated oil cooler. the passenger side (right) is not as the vr6's lack special mounts the shorter vr5 has between oil pump drive boss and flywheel end... but its easy to manufacture at home.
23. R32 and touareg engines all have the same pistons, rings, valves, etc.
24. R32 and touareg engines have identical timing chain parts... zero difference between them. i have never confirmed if the camshaft timing wheels differ but will later today. 2.8 and 3.2 R32 are the same... never checked touareg in particular.
25. touareg 3.2's have plastic front main seal and some rear main seal flanges... form-fit-function identical, just different material of construction. this matches many newer VW/audi engines.
26. timing covers for 3.2 engines all fit between each other but some external features vary. i am not aware of any clearance issues with FWD transmissions but haven't confirmed all combos... i do know 12v covers need trimming to go on many audi transmissions.
27. valve covers vary in layout with a few different versions... mk4 R32 has low chain cover, pulley side PCV vent, chain side oil fill cap. touareg has high chain cover pulley side oil fill cap chain side PCV, mk5 r32/TTr32 has high chain cover, chain side fill and PCV (perfect for audi long swaps). all are interchangeable, some have benefits for certain swaps/hybrid builds.
28. 2.8 and mk4 have PCV on pulley end which needs long plastic PCV hoses which break with age. the touareg intake manifold has a short tiny little hose from chain side of valve cover right to backside of throttle body area. is cleaner and also doesn't fill up cyl 1, 2,3 with grime so much. many 24v 2.8 and 3.2 suffer from low compression on cyl 1-3 due to valve lip grime build-up.
29. touareg fuel rails are non-return rails (ie - only 1 supply line to it). mk4 R32 needs return loop rail, mk5 R32 does not.
29. touareg serpentine belt and crank pulley have 7-ribs... R32 has 6-ribs.


most of this is useless, but i am sure some of it will satisfy decision to use low-cost touareg 3.2's for transverse swaps 


oh... yes, you absolutely can use a touareg 3.2 to swap into a golf/jetta. here is what you need to do:

1. tap 3x mounting holes into the bosses on the block.
2. swap oil pump and pan from R32 or 2.8 24v onto the touareg block
3. swap R32/24v exhaust manifolds (they point down, touareg points to side a bit) no change for a mk5 R32 to touareg
4. swap accessory bracket and accessories
5. swap R32 fuel rail onto touareg head
6. swap intake mani and valve cover if you want to keep same connections in the car as R32/24v/TT
7. swap coolant flange over thermostat
8. swap oil cooler assembly and hoses between block and cooler
9. swap crank pulley if you are bothered the touareg ones have 7-ribs...


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

platinumdub-18t said:


> 2. crankshafts are the same. actually side bar, but a 12v and a 24v (2.8) have same part number crankshaft, just different timing wheel. the 3.2 is obviously a larger crankshaft but with same wheel as 2.8 24v.
> 
> *VW went to cast crankshafts in the "later" 3.2. Hard to decipher when exactly, but it was sometime post mk4. Won't know unless you look at the crank. Should note the trigger wheels have same teeth just different bolt patterns. I'm using a 12v AAA crank with 24v BDF trigger wheel. Also, the crank pulley keyway changed in the "later" 3.2s. *
> 
> ...


Good info here. Glad someone took the time to document this as these swaps/builds are becoming more and more common. 

A few notes added above.


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

interesting updates! thanks. i haven't seen one of the touareg's with the different exhaust cam but that does explain why laster non-fsi exhaust adjuster is different as you say. 

you have a lot of info on the timing differences for later 3.2's that wicked. for mk2/3/4 swaps you can just use BDF cams/adjusters and covers/solenoids etc to build it like a BJS R32... simplest route and that stuff is fairly easy to get ahold of compared to BJS.

I tore open a touareg BMX 3.2 this week and it has same cams, adjusters and solenoid stuff as a BDF/BJS, so for me its golden for a swap. There are lots of BMX codes in the SUV's!

If anyone else has other details, please update.... even if some things turn out to be not 100% accurate, it'll get flushed out and will still clear up 99% of most questions people have about these swap varieties.


I will be drilling and tapping my BMX block for 11mm BDF head studs (eurospec stud kit) this weekend and tapping the 3x passenger side mk4 mounting holes and will do up a thread for it... i think that's a scary item for many folks, but its honestly not a big job for a careful hand. I will be making a blueprint diagram for exactly where to center-drill the 3x mount holes referenced from the crank pulley and other notable features on the block -- have a BDF tore down next to it to do some very detailed measurements from.


----------



## 1.8tzx6r (May 30, 2010)

I've installed both touareg 3.2 and audi tt 3.2 longbocks into mk4 r32s one belonged to me and one was a friends car. In both we swapped the oil pan and cams. Both times they where performance cams. The tt ran fine with audi cams but was giving us a cam position code but sounded fine and drove fine. Once we swapped his cams the code went away. The touareg motor , I replaced the cams before I started the engine for the first time also got a tap for the mounts that doesnt allow for it to bottom out. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8tzx6r (May 30, 2010)

I'm doing another touareg 3.2 motor into my r32t and took a few pictures. Long story short I blew up my motor and cracked a few pistons. So I got a low milage touareg motor and making the swap. This is the second touareg motor I've done and will also be doing pistons , rods amd a bottom end refresh. The blocks are the exact same except for the passenger side motor mount. The spots are there just missing the holes for the three mount bolts. I used a 5/16 drill bit last before I started to tap the holes and a 1/8 pilot hole. Held the mount up marked the holes and drilled. Also a comparison with my mk5 r32 oil pump next to the stock touareg oil pump.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fUndersteer (Apr 21, 2017)

So I don't recall reading this anywhere, besides the conflicting info at the beginning of the thread, but I found out (the hard way) today that the Touareg lower timing chain cover (03H103173B) and transverse 24v covers (03H103173) are slightly different.

The red circled section is raised and when I mounted my 02J trans it would not fully seat on the alignment dowel/pin. Being the ape that I am I tightened it down and fractured it off, immediately realizing something was not right. Thankfully it fractured around the bolt so I should be safe.

It would have been nice to know to grind this flush with the block ahead of time, but hopefully I will save someone from the same mistake in the future.


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

Just wanted to thank the posters on this thread. Made my 3.2 Touareg engine swap into mk4 GTI simple. Thanks everyone. With alittle work I even got the engine covers to work.


----------



## fUndersteer (Apr 21, 2017)

slimvdub said:


> Just wanted to thank the posters on this thread. Made my 3.2 Touareg engine swap into mk4 GTI simple. Thanks everyone. With alittle work I even got the engine covers to work.


I took a very similar route to you with the engine covers!


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

slimvdub said:


> Just wanted to thank the posters on this thread. Made my 3.2 Touareg engine swap into mk4 GTI simple. Thanks everyone. With alittle work I even got the engine covers to work.
> View attachment 101076


Wiring harness and ecu? I have a 24v, what would I need to buy to do the BMX swap?


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

Sean.Fenner said:


> Wiring harness and ecu? I have a 24v, what would I need to buy to do the BMX swap?


If you already have a 24v all you need is the bmx engine. Transfer all of your accessories. Transfer the oil pump, oil pan, oil filter housing, all the coolant flanges. Exhaust manifold. You don't need a 3.2 harness or ecu. The factory harness works if you extend the connector for the throttle body and change the vvt connector for the exhaust. 
You can have your ecu re tuned for the 3.2 (I had United motorsports do mine)


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

Ok thanks. Will the new connector match up and I'll just have to solder it together? Also I know the answer can vary, but roughly how long and how expensive was the tune?


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

Sean.Fenner said:


> Ok thanks. Will the new connector match up and I'll just have to solder it together? Also I know the answer can vary, but roughly how long and how expensive was the tune?


Yeah the connector matches up and just needs connected. If I remember correctly the wires are even the same color. The tune was roughly $450 and took about 2 weeks including shipping.


----------



## MarcoJ (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm also planning to use a '06 Toureg 3.2L BMV code engine in place for my '05 Transporter T5 R32 V6 engine (BKK code). Do you know if the main block is the same?


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

MarcoJ said:


> I'm also planning to use a '06 Toureg 3.2L BMV code engine in place for my '05 Transporter T5 R32 V6 engine (BKK code). Do you know if the main block is the same?


We dont have those in the US so I can't say 100%, but I believe all 3.2 blocks are the same. There might be different accessory holes drilled out, but they'll have the bosses in place


----------



## Exkartracer (Nov 5, 2021)

Question about a 2004 Touareg 3.2 with 5th digit Vin "C" and later Touareg 3.2's are "G". Same 3.2 with VW playing with engine codea?? For a Mk4 GT overheated 2.8 swap. Appreciate any help. John R


----------



## fUndersteer (Apr 21, 2017)

Exkartracer said:


> Question about a 2004 Touareg 3.2 with 5th digit Vin "C" and later Touareg 3.2's are "G". Same 3.2 with VW playing with engine codea?? For a Mk4 GT overheated 2.8 swap. Appreciate any help. John R


Saw your post in my other thread... I have no clue honestly I did not realize that was a thing. VW's VIN sheet implies the G is only 240HP Golf/Jetta/GTI/R32 and the C is 220HP Touareg, but that's certainly not the case as both Touaregs I've dealt with are G's.

Do you have a Touareg with a C on your hands? What's the engine code, still BMX?


----------



## Exkartracer (Nov 5, 2021)

I bought a 2004 Golf Gti VR6 with a severely overheated engine. Thinking it is best to find a 3.2 to replace it and naturaly
wanted one with the most HP. Investigation (wiki & others) shows the L7 Touareg 2002 thru 2004 is 220 hp "Vin C"and 2005 thru 2007 is 240 hp "Vin G". Wondering what actual difference there is between the engines. Found a supposed good, 80 k miles "C" at a reasonable price but would really like a "G".


----------



## fUndersteer (Apr 21, 2017)

It's almost certainly just tuning and you'll need a tune anyway so I don't think it would make a difference.


----------



## mikemilmikemil (May 17, 2017)

Motor mounts, cams and cam adjusters are probably different


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fUndersteer (Apr 21, 2017)

mikemilmikemil said:


> Motor mounts, cams and cam adjusters are probably different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The way the engine mounts in a Touareg is certainly different and that's been outlined pretty well previously.

As far as cams and adjusters ETKA has no indication of that being the case. BAA vs. BMX has the same part numbers, besides a different piston part number between the two which is odd, and it seems generally accepted that all the 2003-2007 3.2/2.8 had the same cam and adjuster setup.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

As long as the 3 bolt holes are in the end of the block, it will bolt in. You will want to use MK4 accys and timing covers.


----------



## Exkartracer (Nov 5, 2021)

Talked to a couple of tuners and looked at their published info. 2002 thru 2004 Touareg vin C get boosted to 240 hp but 2005 to 2007 vin G get boosted (all NA) to 260 hp. There has to be something different. Looks like I will have to carefully drill and tap 3 holes for the passenger side engine mount if I find a good longitudinal engine. Still need more tuner info whether it is better to get the ecu from the donor or try to flash the 2.8 ecu. Still researching!


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

Just want to confirm. My 04 R32 needs a replacement head. Found a 04 3.2 touareg. Heads are identical? How do I check to make sure I have a decent donor?


----------



## mikemilmikemil (May 17, 2017)

You really need to have the head bead blasted and inspected. The shop that rebuilt my head found that it had 2 cracks between the valve sears on two cylinders. 

They also have the tools to check for warp. Many heads need to be decked to be sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

You can get touareg engines with the 3 holes already there. I have gotten 2 of them already.


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm 99% sure. The older touareg has mk4 r32 engine and slightly later has mk5. Not sure if they're interchangeable. But generally yes, the head should work.


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

Exkartracer said:


> Talked to a couple of tuners and looked at their published info. 2002 thru 2004 Touareg vin C get boosted to 240 hp but 2005 to 2007 vin G get boosted (all NA) to 260 hp. There has to be something different. Looks like I will have to carefully drill and tap 3 holes for the passenger side engine mount if I find a good longitudinal engine. Still need more tuner info whether it is better to get the ecu from the donor or try to flash the 2.8 ecu. Still researching!


I just did a touareg 3.2 swap into my 2004 24v vr6. Harness is the same except for the intake cam vvt. Just tap exactly in the center of the 3 bosses and you'll be fine. Everything else bolts up perfect. You will need a new intake as the 3.2 throttle body is larger. I am planning to just tune my 2.8 ecu, and have already found a shop to do it. (A couple are mentioned previously)


----------



## Exkartracer (Nov 5, 2021)

Sean.Fenner said:


> I just did a touareg 3.2 swap into my 2004 24v vr6. Harness is the same except for the intake cam vvt. Just tap exactly in the center of the 3 bosses and you'll be fine. Everything else bolts up perfect. You will need a new intake as the 3.2 throttle body is larger. I am planning to just tune my 2.8 ecu, and have already found a shop to do it. (A couple are mentioned previously)


Thanks Sean for the info.  I am going along with a tune on the 2.8 ecu also but have not decided on a tuner - would like to get some deletes along with a tune. Do not want to add another O2 sensor. I am using the 3.2 manifold as the angle of intake side of the head is different between the 2.8 and 3.2. Trying to use the 3.2 TB and MAF if possible but rotating the TB with an adapter plate to make use of the alternate mounting holes. This will give more clearance over the top of the engine. I made sleeves to drill the mounting bosses on center and in alignment with the bores in the mount.
Now to wiring!! Want to use the Touareg wire harness as it is much better that the one from the 2.8.


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

Exkartracer said:


> Thanks Sean for the info.  I am going along with a tune on the 2.8 ecu also but have not decided on a tuner - would like to get some deletes along with a tune. Do not want to add another O2 sensor. I am using the 3.2 manifold as the angle of intake side of the head is different between the 2.8 and 3.2. Trying to use the 3.2 TB and MAF if possible but rotating the TB with an adapter plate to make use of the alternate mounting holes. This will give more clearance over the top of the engine. I made sleeves to drill the mounting bosses on center and in alignment with the bores in the mount.
> Now to wiring!! Want to use the Touareg wire harness as it is much better that the one from the 2.8.


The exhaust fit for me. I remember now some touareg fit mk4 headers and some fit mk5. I know nothing about the touareg wiring harness but it sounds scary to swap over lol. I'm planning to get a stage 1 or 2 tune along with a cat delete, so I'll update how that goes. Oh, the fuel rail is also different. Mk4 r32 has in and outlet on the same side, the one I got has them split. I saw people recommend swapping a mk4 r32 rail (good luck finding one). I just got a longer hose to reach. My fuel feed is on the driver side, and return is on the passenger side. I made no other modifications with fuel


----------



## Exkartracer (Nov 5, 2021)

Sean.Fenner said:


> I just did a touareg 3.2 swap into my 2004 24v vr6. Harness is the same except for the intake cam vvt. Just tap exactly in the center of the 3 bosses and you'll be fine. Everything else bolts up perfect. You will need a new intake as the 3.2 throttle body is larger. I am planning to just tune my 2.8 ecu, and have already found a shop to do it. (A couple are mentioned previously)


Please let me know who you used for tuning if you do not mind. John R


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

Exkartracer said:


> Please let me know who you used for tuning if you do not mind. John R


A previous person on here went through United Motorsports. I contacted them a while back and they confirmed they can do it. I'm planning to use CO Motorsports (saw their work on YT and they seem like good guys). I assume most german shops can do the basic tuning. (I'm not a tuner) but I'd think they could just load a stage 1 or stage 2 tune and it would work.


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks to everyone on here before me that posted their experiences with the 3.2 swap. I just got mine running. (No tune, drives "pretty good") Its noticeably faster, and is great fun. Wiring harness fit except intake cam vvt sensor, but drives without it. My fuel system came apart after 3 days, and I'll update when I get that sorted. Crank no start, no fuel coming out the line. Replaced the relay and now the pump makes noise when it should, but still no fuel. Feel free to ask any questions with the swap while it's still fresh in my memory.


----------



## niallcb2211 (Oct 27, 2021)

Sean.Fenner said:


> Thanks to everyone on here before me that posted their experiences with the 3.2 swap. I just got mine running. (No tune, drives "pretty good") Its noticeably faster, and is great fun. Wiring harness fit except intake cam vvt sensor, but drives without it. My fuel system came apart after 3 days, and I'll update when I get that sorted. Crank no start, no fuel coming out the line. Replaced the relay and now the pump makes noise when it should, but still no fuel. Feel free to ask any questions with the swap while it's still fresh in my memory.


Which fuel rail did you end up using? Any luck getting it to run?


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

niallcb2211 said:


> Which fuel rail did you end up using? Any luck getting it to run?


I used the stock touareg fuel rail because I couldnt find a r32 rail anywhere. Fuel inlet is on the far side, so I got an "extension" hose from oriellys and it's worked surprisingly well. A r32 rail would be ideal, but I havnt had any issues with the extension line. I do carry a fire extinguisher now thought haha. The return side of the rail has a check valve, so the vacuum regulator isnt needed. Make sure to block off the vacuum line or there will be a leak. I got it running again, bad relay, filter and pump. The filter was original and disgusting at 130k, so I highly recommend replacing that before first start. That combined with higher flow than normal is probably what killed the relay and pump. Works great now though. My ecu is at CO Motorsports in Nova Scotia, so I'll update when I get it back.


----------



## .:R28 (Apr 3, 2012)

So guys i'm doing a 04' touareg engine swap in my 24v mk4. I got engine/harness/ECU from the touareg and i'm thinking of using the touareg ECU in the swap instead of my 24v ECU (which will be used in another project) so would that be an option if i turned immo off and did some coding to the touareg ECU or better/easier to stick with the 24v ECU?


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

.:R28 said:


> So guys i'm doing a 04' touareg engine swap in my 24v mk4. I got engine/harness/ECU from the touareg and i'm thinking of using the touareg ECU in the swap instead of my 24v ECU (which will be used in another project) so would that be an option if i turned immo off and did some coding to the touareg ECU or better/easier to stick with the 24v ECU?


The 24v harness is identical except for the intake vvt sensor (middle upper on timing cover) and I would recommend just splicing in the touareg connector. I considered doing a touareg ecu, but it wouldnt make sense because there will most likely be issues with windows, fuel door, hatch. I dont know for sure of course, but it seems like an unnecessary risk when you can just get the 2.8 ecu tuned pretty easily.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

Can you soft code features on the toureg ecu? I don't know if those codes are the same as the mk4 ecu


----------



## .:R28 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well while i'm no expert by any means but i don't think ECU has anything to do with interior features. It is Engine Control Unit, right?

Yet there should be some coding involved using VSDS such as transmission type (M/T vs A/T), Defining clutch switch, Brake Pedal switch, etc... Which i don't think is hard really (If that even possible) but still i couldn't find enough info about my approach.


----------



## scanevaro21 (3 mo ago)

slimvdub said:


> If you already have a 24v all you need is the bmx engine. Transfer all of your accessories. Transfer the oil pump, oil pan, oil filter housing, all the coolant flanges. Exhaust manifold. You don't need a 3.2 harness or ecu. The factory harness works if you extend the connector for the throttle body and change the vvt connector for the exhaust. You can have your ecu re tuned for the 3.2 (I had United motorsports do mine)
> View attachment 138557


 hi, I'm making a swap on mi 2000 Gti mk4 with a Passat b6 3.2 AXZ engine. if I buy a 24v Gti vr6 ecu and tuned it can I make it run well?


----------



## Sean.Fenner (Dec 2, 2021)

scanevaro21 said:


> hi, I'm making a swap on mi 2000 Gti mk4 with a Passat b6 3.2 AXZ engine. if I buy a 24v Gti vr6 ecu and tuned it can I make it run well?


Yes. That's the ecu I have in mine. It will run pretty good without a tune, but tuned properly is obviously ideal


----------



## Exkartracer (Nov 5, 2021)

There is a difference between the 24v 2.8 harness and the 3.2 Touareg in the number of O2 sensors! The 2.8 uses one pre cat sensor and one post cat sensor. The Touareg (and the R32) uses 2 pre cat and 2 post cat sensors! Some tuners say there can be a difference between banks that can lead to failure. I think this may have to do with using the Touareg fuel rail with only one hose causing the front bank to run leaner. Just guessing. I am trying to run with a 4bar filter/regulator and short hose to the fuel rail.
Fuel pressure dropped from about 55psi to high 40's when I blipped the throttle. Voltage to pump was good at 13+ volts but pump is old. I need to do a fuel volume test next.
As to deletes - most tuners do not want to even talk about it. Scared of the EPA?


----------

